# Odd Cobalts



## reptist (Jan 10, 2008)

I recently recieved a shipment of cobalt blues {H lividum} and along w/ being larger than most Cobalts I have recieved they also had a differant look to their abdomen and just seemed a bit strange looking for the species, apart from their look they act like normal cobalts, the 2 in the pic need a shed but I dont think that would acct. for the abmormaly vivid markings on the abdomen, most I have seen have only slight or absent markings at this size (about 5.5+"} shown also is a pic of what I would call "normal looking Cobalts", does anyone have any insight into the difference in look between the "odd Cobalts" and the "normal Cobalt" pix below? I was just thinking it may just be a color variant from a differant locale or something to that effect but dont have any info on collection sights to either confirm or expell this theory, any Ideas? PEACE,     B. 

Normal Cobalt


Odd Cobalts


----------



## reptist (Jan 10, 2008)

*???????*

Does anyone else have a Cobalt adult w/ markings such as those in the pix?    B.


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 10, 2008)

It sort of resembles some haplopelma non-cobalts on this website: (I had a hard time getting to the genus/species list, it's not in English)
Haplopelma robustum:
http://sklipkani.cz/polozka/529/Haplopelma_robustum
Haplopelma longipes (scroll down to bottom of page for pictures):
http://sklipkani.cz/polozka/1625/Haplopelma_longipes

Neither are exactly what you have, but they are a little similar.  Notice how both, even though they aren't lividum, still have a hint of blue and the distinct abdomen markings.  Neither are as dark as what you have, but I think it is slightly possible you have something other than a lividum.  Hard to say for sure.  Hope it helps a little, and good luck on your findings.


----------



## crotaline (Jan 10, 2008)

I have had them before.  They are the light phase.  Once they molt they should look like the "normal" one except with a light colored abdomen and chevrons.


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 10, 2008)

Darn, and here I was, hoping I was onto something.


----------



## Crazy0monkey (Jan 10, 2008)

Truff135 said:


> Darn, and here I was, hoping I was onto something.


IDK I think you are lol. Cuz from looking at those pics it seems 2  be a divrent breed then the  H lividim. Close but yeah the abdom is diffrent. 
Only time will tell , Am i right? lol


----------



## Stylopidae (Jan 10, 2008)

Could it just be the sling coloration?

The moult after this pic was taken, the spider turned the characteristic blue.


----------



## Mina (Jan 10, 2008)

My first thought was wondering if you are sure it was a female?  I got both of mine as adults so I don't know what the sling/juvie coloration looks like.  
It is pretty though.  Listen to Adam and maybe hang onto them until one moults and see if that makes any difference in its appearance.


----------



## reptist (Jan 10, 2008)

*cobalt*

I dont know if I buy the sling colors theory as these spiders are easily all of 
5+" and surely adults, and the patterns are not mottled at all even on the female that realy needs a shed, here is a fresher molted female and a penultimate male that is within a week of his last shed, they just dont look like any cobalts I have ever seen, and I have seen many cobalts, the patern seems to get more vivid after a molt, at least on the sub male, there is a adult female H albostriatum also and the abdomen has much the same pattern, maybe its an integrade, they came in the same shipment, ?????????



Female


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jan 10, 2008)

I dont know what they are Brandon.,...but I want them!


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 10, 2008)

Well at least I don't feel like a complete idiot for throwing out my opinion, now, knowing that they're adults and some male/some female etc.  I'm not an entomologist, I know, but it seems pretty clear to me that it's not a "typical" h.lividum.  Maybe you have stumbled across something unique (not necessarily "new")...whatever they are, they are absolutely gorgeous!
Chesh, I respect your view/opinion, seeing as how you are studying entomology and biology.  What do you think after seeing adult specimens?  I'm genuinely curious and look forward to hearing input from someone that knows more than I do  .


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 10, 2008)

i could be way off, but is it _possible_ that they could be hybrids?? i don't know that much about them, and i don't know if you've tried breeding them or anything, but the patterning on the abdomen is crazy and if the spider is 5.5" and not showing bright blue, well.... either that or it could just be a light phase  hmmm, either way, good lookin spider :clap:


----------



## Topcat1 (Jan 10, 2008)

Leg IV looks like H. longpipes on that second one, kinda.  Then again I've never really looked at leg IV of H. lividum really.  Maybe if you could get some closeups of legs IV, and someone can get some closeups of their H. lividum's legs IV, that could be a start, or rule it out.
Those just don't look like H. lividum other than the slight blue.  I can't remember where I read it, but I'm not sure that hybrids of the Haplopelma genus do very well for themselves.


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 10, 2008)

That's what I thought as well, if it was a hybrid I have a hard time believing that so many would have reached adulthood.  I mean, you never know, I just doubt it.  I'm still thinking it's not a lividum.


----------



## Stylopidae (Jan 10, 2008)

reptist said:


> I dont know if I buy the sling colors theory as these spiders are easily all of 5+" and surely adults


Then they're not _H. lividium_.

I'd be interested to see what Volker and Martin have to say on the matter.


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 10, 2008)

This is becoming very interesting, indeed.  I will be keeping an eye on this thread, for sure.  Where are our gurus when we need them?


----------



## Brian S (Jan 10, 2008)

You want my opinion?
Now this is speculation for now but I believe those are WC H lividiums in need of a molt. I have seen alot of WC imports that are faded like that. Once they molt they look like a CB spider like we are used to seeing in that they will be more brilliant. I believe that those in the wild have longer molt cycles due mostly to less food as they would recieve in captivity thus their exoskeletons can get really weathered.

Thats just an opinion but until someone steps forward with something better I'm sticking with it


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 10, 2008)

Brian S said:


> You want my opinion?
> Now this is speculation for now but I believe those are WC H lividiums in need of a molt. I have seen alot of WC imports that are faded like that. Once they molt they look like a CB spider like we are used to seeing in that they will be more brilliant.


you might have a point, and i was sorta wondering the same just because of the not-so-brilliant colors, but the patterns on the abdomen are so different and so vivid. he even showed a picture of a "fresher molted female" and the coloring and patterns were still not "normal". i don't know. anyone?


----------



## Brian S (Jan 10, 2008)

"Color means nothing" -Volker Von Wirth @Arachnocon 2006


----------



## Widowman10 (Jan 11, 2008)

Brian S said:


> "Color means nothing"


ha, how true i guess... 



Brian S said:


> -Volker Von Wirth @Arachnocon 2006


:clap:


----------



## David_F (Jan 11, 2008)

reptist said:


> View attachment 68265


Is it just me or the lighting or does metatarsus IV on this spider seem too heavily scopulated and hairy for it to be H. lividum? :? Maybe H. longipes?

Probably way off though. :8o

EDIT:  These and the H. albostriatum came in the same shipment?  On the distribution map on page four of this article it shows that H. longipes and H. albostriatum can be found in very close areas.  Something to think about.


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jan 11, 2008)

Seems so we have a new "hit of the season"...
"Cyriopagopus paganus" should not sells well, but H. lividum should be forever!


----------



## reptist (Jan 11, 2008)

*??????*

WHAT????, am I missing something here, could you elaborate on that last post please, not sure I know what you mean, thanks,    B.


----------



## crotaline (Jan 11, 2008)

I think they are just some rough looking wcs of the light form in need of a molt.   Here is a Rick West pic of the light form, showing the light abdomen and chevrons: http://www.birdspiders.com/gallery/p.php/330.  Most wc cobalts I get in look more black than blue until they molt.


----------



## Sylvi (Jan 11, 2008)

They look like Longpipes, have a read through this thread. My Longpipes ( I'm using Julie's Limamikesquared id ) was pretty certified by Soren, and yours have the long hair on the top of the feet that he was describing.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=104267


----------



## Theonenoonenos (Jan 11, 2008)

They are H. Lividums. Thats exactly what mine looked like and i was worried that they where another H sp. But they go blue with the right type of camera light.
They almost look completely brown, but they go a beautiful blue under certain camera flashes, i tried 3 cameras and my fone camera brought out the blue the best, but it went blurry.


----------



## Sylvi (Jan 11, 2008)

As blue as my Longpipes then ?


----------



## imjim (Jan 11, 2008)

Theonenoonenos said:


> They are H. Lividums. Thats exactly what mine looked like and i was worried that they where another H sp. But they go blue with the right type of camera light.
> They almost look completely brown, but they go a beautiful blue under certain camera flashes, i tried 3 cameras and my fone camera brought out the blue the best, but it went blurry.


Any current quaility camera flash should emulate daylight and allow the true reflected color to be photographed. But many things (camera settings) (amount of light, flash and or angle) in photography could cause color shift.

Photographing the bug in bright daylight at different angles may show reflected blue color if its there.

Consider this:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camera_flash

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color


----------



## bliss (Jan 11, 2008)

nice longipes, sylvi 

  i've seen "dark form" cobalts being sold throughout europe, but i don't think that's what these are, like brainS quoted, color means nothing. 

  i've seen a female at my local pet shop, she had VERY deep chevron color and an awesome opisthosomal pattern..   her carapace was like a creamy blue color, i was in awe but i didn't have 59$ to spare at the time, and i went back about a month later and they said she died from dehydration.. doh! :wall:    that was the point where i started arguing with the owner as to why they do not take better care of their inverts, but i won't get into that here

  this could only be one of three things - different color morph (locale color morph), a completely different sp. besides Lividum,  or some sort of natural hybrid.  

   and plus, i see a lot of H sp longipes and H sp vietnam being sold as "cyriopagopus paganus" in shops,  so you have to be careful...   i was gonna ask "how are we even sure that this is a Haplo"  but it more than likely is.. i think we might all agree on that. 

  @chrisNCT - yeah i'd like one too, those look AWESOME!  


-Dan-​


----------



## Sylvi (Jan 11, 2008)

This was Sorens explanation for my Longpipes, and those haplos have the hair on the top of their feet which he says is not present in the LIvidum.






I guess you can see the mottled pattern (small dots - or also called reticulation) between the "tiger stripe" (chevrons) pattern on the abdomen?

The "v" mark is on the "knee" (patella) on the posterior (rear) 2 leg pairs

The scopulated pad on metatarsus is a bit more difficult to explain but I will try. Take a look under the "foot" (tarsus) of any tarantula and you will find a dense covering of hairs - in real life looks like a grey or irridiscent "pad", the technical term is scopula. In most tarantulas you will also find this kind of "pad" on the "ankle" (metatarsus) of the leg most prominent on the front (anterior) legs. This metatarsal "pad" is well-developed in H. longipes and are usually covering about 1/3 of the segment. In H. lividum the same "pad" is only a small patch almost indiscernable. As the "pad" is visible in the picture even at the angle it has been photographed it must be H. longipes, as this is the only Haplopelma species (I know of) that has such a well-developed "pad". The best way to tell the difference is to have a H. lividum and a H. longipes side by side or in lack of live specimens - pictures shot at about the same angle.

H. longipes furthermore differs from H. lividum by a prominent (by taxonomical standard - you wouldn't be likely to notice if you didn't know) single row of numerous long erect hairs running lenghtwise on the upperside (dorsally) of the "foot" (tarsus) of the rear pair of legs (leg IV). This is also visible in the photo. Again a side by side comparison makes things so much more easy to see.

Regards
Søren

Reptists Haplos look like they are wearing furry boots on their back feet compared to Cheshires.


----------



## reptist (Jan 11, 2008)

*more pix*

re some pix of 2 of the spiders that came in on this last shipment all labled as H lividum, as well as some measurements and pix of leg 4 in both spiders they are both females, the odd one seems to have molted within the last 60days, the normal one looks like she could use a molt any time
odd measurements in MM
leg 1 57.99, leg 2 50.65, leg 3 50.60, leg 4 65.51, carapace L 22.58 W 18.24 overall LS 146.54

normal
leg 1 52.77, leg 2 43.49, leg 3 39.36, leg 4 54.20, carapace L 21.54 W 19.71 overall LS 125.25 

View attachment 68284

View attachment 68285


odd leg 4
View attachment 68286


norm leg 4
View attachment 68287

View attachment 68288


does that help any? they dont appear to me to be the same spider, the whole body style looks verry differant the more I look at them, close but no cigar, anyone have the ID keys to H lividum? or a link?


----------



## Sylvi (Jan 11, 2008)

No they do not look the same, and the second one definitely looks a Lividum. And my Longpipes is only that blue after a molt. Most of the time she looks the same colour as yours.

Soren on my Longpipes - 

"No - in my opinion there is no way this spider can be H. lividum. H. lividum do not have enlarged scopula pad on metatarsus IV, lacks the dorsal row of setae on tarsus IV, lacks the "v" markings on the posterior patella and lacks the mottling between the abdominal chevrons. All characters are present in your first picture (so no need for digging) and are characteristic for H. longipes. Thus in my opinion your spider is definetly H. longipes. For the blue colour that surprised you, well - H .longipes do display metallic blue colouration on the extremities, especially when premolt and in particular subadult males. The confusion between these two species are in no way rare and after all may not bee too surprising considering that H. longipes is the sister species of H. lividum.

Best regards
Søren

Your first spider has the mottling between the chevrons, and the hair and an enlarged pad. Could do with Soren on-line to tell us, he was on earlier, with a bit of luck he will pick the thread up later and bless us with his vast knowledge.


----------



## Sylvi (Jan 11, 2008)

David_F said:


> Is it just me or the lighting or does metatarsus IV on this spider seem too heavily scopulated and hairy for it to be H. lividum? :? Maybe H. longipes?
> 
> Probably way off though. :8o
> 
> EDIT:  These and the H. albostriatum came in the same shipment?  On the distribution map on page four of this article it shows that H. longipes and H. albostriatum can be found in very close areas.  Something to think about.


I think he thinks so too.


----------



## David_F (Jan 11, 2008)

reptist said:


> odd leg 4
> View attachment 68286
> 
> 
> ...


Look at the differences between the scopula (1/4 on the normal; 1/2 on the odd) and setae on the metatarsus on the "odd" spider and the "normal" spider.    The "odd" one is most definitely, IMO, H. longipes.  The length comparison of leg IV you posted seems to support that, as well, but I can't remember what the actual ratio is.  You can find a key to this species in the link I posted on page two.


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 11, 2008)

David_F said:


> Look at the differences between the scopula (1/4 on the normal; 1/2 on the odd) and setae on the metatarsus on the "odd" spider and the "normal" spider.    The "odd" one is most definitely, IMO, H. longipes.  The length comparison of leg IV you posted seems to support that, as well, but I can't remember what the actual ratio is.  You can find a key to this species in the link I posted on page two.


Oh wow, I actually see the scopula you guys are talking about now.  They're the "pad"-looking areas on the underside of the foot and lower leg (I apologize for not knowing the scientific terms), right?  I never knew that, I guess you learn something new every day! :clap:


----------



## Sylvi (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes thats the pads; and in the first pictures that Reptist posted you can clearly see how long the hair is on the bottom of both leg 4's, which you can compare with the picture that Cheshire posted.


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome.  At first I didn't notice that because I didn't know what to look for.  So, just to check: at the top of this page there are two pictures of these "lividums".  The first one is the one that seems to me to be this haplopelma longipes, and the second one just looks like a haplopelma lividum to me.  Would that be correct?


----------



## reptist (Jan 11, 2008)

*Yep*

Thats correct!!


----------



## Truff135 (Jan 11, 2008)

reptist said:


> Thats correct!!


So...where's my cookie?!     Hehe, j/k.  You're a lucky dude, Brandon!  So, if these do indeed end up being h.longipes, are you going to try to breed a couple of them then (if you have a male and female, I forget), or just sell them as-is?


----------



## reptist (Jan 12, 2008)

I have got 2 females and 1 pen. male, I think I am going to hold onto them for now, if I remember correctly there arent verry many of these guys around and they are actualy a realy neat looking T, I just sent an e-mail to the supplier I got them from asking if he had any more of them mixed in w/ the cobalts he still has and have recieved no reply yet, if he has more then I will be offering them up for sale as well as keeping the trio for myself, thanks for all the replies to this thread they realy helped alot, keep an eye on my list in the classifieds and I may be posting some up for sale next week if they are avail. Thanks and PEACE,     B.


----------



## reptist (Jan 12, 2008)

*help w german*

[QUOTE/]The length comparison of leg IV you posted seems to support that, as well, but I can't remember what the actual ratio is.  You can find a key to this species in the link I posted on page two.[/QUOTE]

I tried getting the keys and the whole paper is in German, is there anyone that would be willing to translate just the keys to H longipes and e-mail them to me, I'd be willing to offer a 15% disc. off of their next purchase from Reptist Exotics to the 1st person intrested, LMK and PEACE,    B.


----------



## David_F (Jan 12, 2008)

reptist said:


> ...translate just the keys to H longipes and e-mail them to me...


I'll do my best.  Just gonna put in the things that will easiest to check for yourself (mostly because I don't have much time to play online today).

Carapace length: 20.69mm
Carapace width: 16.67mm
Fovea: weakly procurved, 3.53mm wide
Leg I length: 55.77mm
Leg IV length: 64.87mm
Metatarsus IV length: 18.52mm
Metatarsal scoplula: 1/2
Tarsal scopula IV: undivided and fully scopulate
Spermathecae fused and without a clear notch in the middle.
On females, the metatarsus and tarsus of leg IV has a fringe/fray of setae on the dorsal side.

That's about as far as I can go with the time I have today.  The pictures in the description paper should help you figure out a lot of stuff when you get a molt from one of the girls.  Babelfish is pretty good for translating text.

Good luck finding the description of H. lividum (reference below) to compare to this one.  If you do find it, will you let me know, please?  But basically, H. lividum only has something like 1/4 scopula on tarsus IV, the spermathecae of H. lividum appears, to me, a bit wider and not quite as rounded in shape, and H. lividum will not have a prominent fringe of setae on the dorsal side of met. and tarsus IV.  Stridulating organ is probably different, too, but I can't find any pics for H. lividum.

Smith, A. M. A new species of Haplopelma (Araneae: Theraphosidae), with notes on two close relatives. Mygalomorph 1: 21-32

I hope that if any of this info is wrong someone will correct it.


----------



## reptist (Jan 29, 2008)

*The plot thickens*

I thought that they looked a bit heavy , not anymore she is skinny as a rail, but still looks nothing like any cobalt I have ever seen< I think Id have to go w/ longipes as well, sure are a bright blue for the species though, hopefully the sac turns out good as they would be awsome to have as C/B w/ that coloration, fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Arborealis (Jan 29, 2008)

*Same spider?*

We have a strikingly similar looking T that was sold as a Cobalt Blue. I noticed the difference almost immediately when we got it home. It has the blue on the legs but has the same pattern on the abdomen. Can't get a picture as it doesn't come out of its burrow. 

Is it possible that you got yours from the same dealer that sells to Reptile Depot? (reptile depot is in So California)


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 29, 2008)

Good luck with that sac!!


----------



## reptist (Feb 4, 2008)

*Encore*

The Eggs from the 1st sac are doing well, and last night the other female went ahead and dropped a good sized sac as well,
View attachment 68971

about a month or so there should be some Captive born slings of these blue beauties avail. 

and I also found my H albostriatum packin a sack this morning, it must be that time of year in asia right now as their droppin like flies, I;ll have to remember that!! 
View attachment 68969

View attachment 68970


----------



## bluegootty (Feb 4, 2008)

*Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

wow , gj brandon.. and ur 1 lucky guy.. so hating right now.....JK LOL  good luck on the sacks


----------



## reptist (Mar 15, 2008)

*Almost ready*

Here are some pix of the embryos, can anyone that has bred cobalts tell me if these look like reg cobalts, Ive never had lividum at this stage before so I am not certain, they are a good 1/4" already so they are going to be good sized slings, you can almost see the chevron pattern already on the abdomen of some of them, kinda like a pokie at this stage, LMN if you have any insight on cobalt slings, or even post some pix if you have some, much appreciated and PEACE,    B.


----------



## Kevmaster06 (Mar 15, 2008)

i agree with widow man, i think that may be hybrids...


----------



## von_z (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm surprised Seanbond hasn't posted on this thread.  He's got every kind of haplo there is.  He would probably have some good insight.


----------



## seanbond (Mar 16, 2008)

von_z said:


> I'm surprised Seanbond hasn't posted on this thread.  He's got every kind of haplo there is.  He would probably have some good insight.


i got one of these odd ball cobalts, thanx b!
she is definitely a rare one, everyone should get a couple of lings of these b/c they are sick after a fresh molt! who knows what they are, did you send sum skin b to volker or whomever?


----------



## reptist (Mar 16, 2008)

*No molts yet.*

I plan to have an exuvium examined after I get a shed from one of them but as of yet I still have not got the oppertunity, I do now have the keys to longipes, schmidti, and lividum in english so as soon as I get a skin I may be able to find out what they at least arent, as I realy dont think they will prove to be either, They are a spider I have never seen and I'm thinking prob. undescribed, only time will tell I guess, my biggest question now is if the pix of the babies I posted look like a typical cobalt at that stage, that would help alot, also they have an eggs w/ leggs stage and then this post embryo stage (pictured in the previous pix)when  they look like slings and are very mobile but still have the yellow abdomen instead of shedding out into the typical dark colored slings after the eggs w/ legs stage, kinda like an extra molt stage again like a pokie, weird and deffinately differant and that doesent happen w/ H albostriatum as I am hatching a sac of them now as well and they totaly skip this stage and go straight to the typical dark slings from eggs w/ legs, weird, any comments/ideas welcome and PEACE,    B.


----------



## reptist (Mar 17, 2008)

*No pix?*

Noone has any pix of H lividum eggs w/ leggs or 1st instar stashed on their computer to post, how about H longipes also at this stage of development, either would be a great help, LMK and PEACE,    B.


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's my photos.
Just wonder why do You need them for?

I think the discussion of the species will be useful after the female molts.


----------



## reptist (Mar 18, 2008)

*Thanks*

Thanks alot for the pix, I was kinda hoping they would show some differances but they look about the same as far as the embryos go, not what I expected baby cobalts to look like, I guess I'll have to wait for a molt, would you be willing to Id them for me if I post you the shed? LMK and PEACE,   B.


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi!

I believe You have much closer experts to ask for. At least it si much simple to saend anything to Europe than to Russia.
IF this was too simple I would not cry for each Aphonopelma from States I saw pics of ;(


----------



## jukahman (Mar 19, 2008)

Good day everyone...im just new to this forum and i came across with this thread.anyways, i think i also have the same specie of tarantula that you have.here are some pics.... 

















tnx guys...


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Mar 19, 2008)

jukahman said:


> Good day everyone...im just new to this forum and i came across with this thread.anyways, i think i also have the same specie of tarantula that you have.here are some pics....
> 
> tnx guys...


That looks like a regular H. lividum to me...


----------



## jukahman (Mar 20, 2008)

aww ok...hehehe...tnx


----------



## CharlaineC (Mar 23, 2008)

that i sware is the H. longipes looks just like mine i'll post a pic wensdays night when i'm home and can take a photo of it. their just as mean if not more then H. livi


----------



## reptist (May 12, 2008)

*Fresh Molt!!*

Well, I at last have a molt from one of these girls' all the legs and chilacerae are intact but the opisthothelma was destroyed, anyone know who would be qualified to ID this species here in the US or Europe, I'll msge Ray G. and see if he may be up to it, anyone else that I should consider? here are some pix of a fresh molted female and a couple of another female aproaching a molt, I'll work on the I.D. the babies are growing like weeds, Enjoy and PEACE,    B.  

Fresh molt


coming up on a molt


----------



## Sylvi (May 12, 2008)

They've gone much paler now. Here is my longipes again after her molt



I haven't seen her much over the winter, but now its getting warmer she's about more. She is quite brown at the moment.


----------



## reptist (May 12, 2008)

Yea they are much paler after a shed it seems, and that makes them resemble H lividum even less, these spiders are borderline 6" now and leggy w/ puffy hind legs, unfortunately now that I started studieng the keys I have, it seems they are all keyed for males, And both of the adult specimen I have are females, :wall: I'll be shipping the exuvium off as soon as I can find someone who is willing/able to try ID'ing her, I am convinced they are not  H. lividum though, more will be revealed...... PEACE,    B.


----------



## reptist (Aug 11, 2008)

*Another molt*

I just had my last female molt out and she is sweet (see pix) still have not found an I.D on them but now I have 2 molts that are in pretty good shape if anyone would like to give it a try, here are some pix of the exuvium, the epigastric area and also of the spider, deffinately a keeper, WOW!!








PEACE,     B.


----------



## Mina (Aug 11, 2008)

Whatever they are they are very pretty!!!  You may just have to go with Haplopelma sp. for the time being.
They are really nice though.


----------



## dianedfisher (Aug 11, 2008)

She is really stunning, Brandon.  Can't wait for my little one to grow up.  I hope you eventually get an I.D. on them.  There's just something about blue spiders....:}   Di


----------



## Scourge (Aug 12, 2008)

Here's a site showing H. sp. 'longipes' (now H. longipedum) with a light cream / blue colouration:

http://ukrm.org/lopez/site/hlongipes.htm


----------



## reptist (Aug 12, 2008)

*Nailed it!!*

Of course stalker hit it on the 1st page (not bad for an Idahoan, LOL, I'm originaly from extreme northern Utah so dont take the Idahoan jokes to seriously) but this last link seems to put it all in the pipe and spark it up, although I believe it was called longipedum and has now been changed to longipes, unless it has been changed back, reguardless, Thanks alot for the help, much appreciated, PEACE,     B.


----------



## Scourge (Aug 12, 2008)

You're right Brandon, I got the names mixed up!


----------



## seanbond (Aug 12, 2008)

my lady moled lastnight too B! they must be on the same wave lenghts.


----------



## Lopez (Aug 13, 2008)

Stumbled on this thread, and whilst I don't like doing taxonomy from pictures, you do indeed appear to have some lovely H.longipes. 

IMO one of the nicest Haplopelma species, I love the pale tan front end that they seem to have when freshly moulted.


----------



## dtknow (Aug 13, 2008)

Isn't longipes usually imported as the "Thai Tiger"? I've seen very similar T's at my LPS under that name...also at a good price much cheaper than cobalts oddly enough.


----------



## Topcat1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Us Idaho people rock!    Glad to hear that we were neighbors once!
On that note, I can't wait until my sling gets to looking like that!


----------



## PsychoSpider (Aug 13, 2008)

Sooooooooooooooooooooooooo beautiful!


----------



## reptist (Feb 14, 2009)

*New Pix*

well the babies are growin like weeds, some big enough to sex already, here are some pix of these guys @ 1yr old, enjoy and PEACE,     B.

View attachment 76077


View attachment 76078


View attachment 76079





Not nearly as feisty as H lividum, still pretty quick though !!!!


----------



## burmish101 (Mar 10, 2009)

Are those 2 different spiders? I'd guess 1st pic was longipes and 2nd was lividum.


----------



## dianedfisher (Mar 10, 2009)

reptist said:


> well the babies are growin like weeds, some big enough to sex already, here are some pix of these guys @ 1yr old, enjoy and PEACE,     B.
> 
> View attachment 76077
> 
> ...


Gosh, Brandon, your Arizona heat must be helping your guys grow super fast.  My little guy is still tiny.  Di


----------



## reptist (Mar 10, 2009)

*Same spider*

The pix are all of the same spider, just differant angles, here is a H lividum for comparison, actualy verry differant looking T's, both are awsome though, the H sp. longipes seem a bit mellower than lividum but just as quick when they want to move!! PEACE,    B.

View attachment 76500

View attachment 76501


----------



## reptist (Mar 10, 2009)

dianedfisher said:


> Gosh, Brandon, your Arizona heat must be helping your guys grow super fast.  My little guy is still tiny.  Di


Yea Diane, they are growing like weeds, I do feed alot as well so that may be part of it, how big is yours now? oddly both of my largest are females, I could realy use a male, hopefully they catch up pretty quick as I'd like to breed the adult female I have and get another sac of these guys this year.     B. 



View attachment 76503


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow, the coloration after a molt in this species is quite stunning. Comparable to that of M. balfouri in intensity to some extent, IMO.


----------



## Tarantula998 (Jul 23, 2009)

I think that the lighter/gray looking ones are females.. i could be wrong, but i think that the gray ones are females, and the blue, are males.? Don't take my word for it, it's just a guess.


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jul 24, 2009)

lol another one? OK who left the vault of ancient posts open for the kiddes to play in?


----------



## keeprollin02 (Jul 26, 2009)

lol... Im kind of glad it got bumped though because I ran across the same T today at a reptile expo and new what it was.  They wanted $75 for a 6" female "cobalt blue", and I educated them a bit.  Got one for $25!  Very pretty.


----------



## reptist (Jul 26, 2009)

*Pix*

Lets see some pix!!!!!


----------



## Satellite Rob (Jul 26, 2009)

There are 2 other Haplopelma Spec. that commonly come mix in with Cobalt's 
Usually about 10% are not Cobalts.There is a third type which is much rarer. 
But thay are 1 out of a 100.A new import just came in on wensday.Thay got 
Cobalt's and Thai Tigars.I have not got the chance to see them yet.But I will 
see them on tuesday.If there anything out of the ordinary?I will make a post. 
Sometimes the Thai Tigar have some great T's mix in.I'll let every one know on 
tuesday.


----------



## JoeRossi (Sep 18, 2009)

*Enjoy the Kambotchka*

I turned over one of my Haplo Pics purchased from Brandon to the Haplo Expert (Haplofool).  The following is the information he shared with me:

"I did some research on your Haplopelma picture. Apparently that's not a Longipes at all rather a new species referred to as Haplopelma Spec. Kambotchka."

It looks like an amazing blend or a Haplo hybrid of Longipes, Lividium, and Albostriatum. 

Thanks Jason,

Joe


----------

